# big problem



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

ok guys need some help....we got big deer but they're all nocturnal right now i mean we have pics of them in our plots on the trail cams but they're all nighttime pics......so will these bucks come out of this later in the year or is there anything we can do to bring them out of this unfortunate habit they have picked up?


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

W change during the prerut-and rut... :wink:


----------



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

The only thing u can do is be patient and sit on stand as much as possible. Mature deer are most always nocturnal except for the rut. If he slips up make it count.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

well guys i seen a nice 8 point last night sittin in the stand and i let an arrow fly from about 25 yards and he ducked under it he didnt run off with the tail up or anything he juist kinda stared up into my stand but i kept still so he turned and wnt back up the trail he came down really calmly.....so i have messed up big time on this one or will he be back?


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

It has been my experience that deer cannot sit all day in one spot. If you're getting only night time photos,,,I would say your best bet to spot a big deer moving is between 10 am and 3 pm when most hunters are out of the woods eating lunch and napping.


----------



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats another goodpoint Greenhunter, I shot my biggest buck at 2 in the afternoon and it was 70 degrees a few years back. Anything can happen :sniper:


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

I shot my biggest deer at 11:45 AM he was scored at 156 B&C.
My nephew shot his biggest at about noon and he scored 223 B&C. 
Both were southern Indiana bucks 
I';m a firm believer in the school of thought that says stay out there all day if you can, if you can't, then stay out there when everyone else is coming in out of the wood. I know for a fact my 156" deer was on the ridgetop with me and he was skirting past a group of hunters that I could hear down in the creekbottom. They were walking out of the woods, talking and being noisy. My deer was watching downhill and walking in the opposite direction of the hunters in the creekbottom. But he didn't see me! My nephew rattled in his monster 22 pointer in high wind at mid-day. He was committed to stay on stand all day. He also killed a 14-pointer the same way in the same time frame.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Greenhunter said:


> I shot my biggest deer at 11:45 AM he was scored at 156 B&C.
> My nephew shot his biggest at about noon and he scored 223 B&C.
> Both were southern Indiana bucks
> I';m a firm believer in the school of thought that says stay out there all day if you can, if you can't, then stay out there when everyone else is coming in out of the wood. I know for a fact my 156" deer was on the ridgetop with me and he was skirting past a group of hunters that I could hear down in the creekbottom. They were walking out of the woods, talking and being noisy. My deer was watching downhill and walking in the opposite direction of the hunters in the creekbottom. But he didn't see me! My nephew rattled in his monster 22 pointer in high wind at mid-day. He was committed to stay on stand all day. He also killed a 14-pointer the same way in the same time frame.


Any pics? Would love to see the monster especially! 

Ryan


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

I will ask my cousin for a pic of his grand deer


----------



## aspiringyotehunter (Oct 25, 2006)

Just wait until the big boys start thinking with the wrong head. Once they start chasing those does there is no night time schedule. When the does move they move. :lol:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Put away the scpoed bolt action, blow the dust off the ol' iron sighted 30-30, call up a few buddys, and make drives thru the area you think they're sleepin'. If they're sleeping when you want to be hunting you just have to wake them up and be ready for a quick shot.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

no rifles in OH clap


----------



## 11394 (Oct 25, 2006)

Well my biggest buck, I shoot 10 minutes after day break. But the most quanity thru the years have been 10:30 am thru 2:30 pm. A trick that I learned when I first started bowhunting [ over bait piles-now hunt with scents and heavy action areas] and still practice. DEER can't count. My wife will walk with me to my treestand, after I settle in she says goodbye and leaves. I took my largest doe ever in this manner. Once during rifle, I was hunting about a half mile into a swamp. When she left I could still catch glimpes of her about 50 yards out. At about 115 degrees I say movement, took a 6 point 14 1/2 inch spread. My wife turned around, helped me feild dress and drag the deer out.


----------

